
Avast welcomes Piriform, creator of CCleaner, to its team - throw_throw
https://blog.avast.com/welcome-piriform-to-avast
======
Pieman103021
"Hi Anthony, we are committed to the CCleaner brand and Piriform’s product
portfolio, and will continue to offer the CCleaner as a standalone product and
brand."

I think this answers the immediate question everyone is going to have. Glad to
see that they are keeping CCleaner around, but also interested to see if
anything comes of the acquisition.

